

Show HN: Http/2 as a Service - billions
http://http2service.com/

======
detaro
What do I get that I don't get with Cloudflare for a much lower price?

~~~
billions
Http2 Service offers http2 speeds for http 1.1 servers. CloudFlare is a great
service and can be used concurrently with with H2S. We built Http2 Service for
high traffic services that can see an immediate impact on the bottom line from
reduced latencies. Our focus is on performance. In the future will evaluate
whether supporting lower tiers makes sense.

